# A 5-Pounder from Burr Oak...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

This Burr Oak Lake bass weighed-in at no less and no more than 5lbs.. Five pounds right on the money, on my new digital scale that reads in pounds and ounces instead of 10ths of a pound. Yippie!!!

She hit within the first 10-minutes of fishing on a 1/2oz. Booyah Chatterbait on an isolated patch of lilly pads in a cove. I was swimming it through the vegetation and would occasionally stop the bait in an opening and it would dive a foot or two before I would crank it in. She hit it real lightly and I thought it was a dink at first. Then she fought like hell!

I fished that same type of pattern for another hour with no luck. Then I caught about a 2.5-pounder on the ole' JignPig off of a bluff. No more fish caught in the four hours I fished.

One more biggun' and I will relax.

"bassnbuzz says there are bass in this lake that his friend has caught that have weighed-in at over 8-pounds and 9-pounds. Man I hope this public information that he posted doesn't ruin the fishing down there. LOL!!!"


----------



## mzr76 (Feb 13, 2009)

I caught a 19 incher on a Chatterbait earlier this year too. The one I caught hammered it. I was fishing it through a bunch of stumps with a stop and go retrieve. Nice looking fish! Congrats!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

hey heyyy! nice pig...she must have been hungry.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

congrats Jeff, You cant relax untill you take me out tho, so dont get to comfortable.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

medicsnoke said:


> congrats Jeff, You cant relax untill you take me out tho, so dont get to comfortable.


We gotta hit it soon medicsnoke. It'll be tougher once they go into post-spawn mode. Give me a call sometime and we'll go for the big females. Joe and I are going out Saturday morning weather permitting. You want in on it, just let me know.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

bassnbuzz said:


> all i can say is big mouths cause alot of unnecessary fishing pressure all do to self gain for guide service, the locals have seen what you have and are doing.


Private message sent from my big mouth to yours. Please read...


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats on a nice fish.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

bassnbuzz said:


> all i can say is big mouths cause alot of unnecessary fishing pressure all do to self gain for guide service, the locals have seen what you have and are doing.


Hi hater. You said too much.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

BASSNBUZZ, you are jealous aren't you?!? Your probably a local that has yet to get a 5 pounder from Burr Oak. Don't be haten! Also this site was made for others to show off there catches and also to help others! This post has helped me by letting me know that there big bass in Burr Oak! Yea there probably will be more pressure but deal with it because it's a public lake! Have a nice day and think twice before you open your bigmouth...


----------



## Bassbum (Mar 2, 2009)

Bassnbuzz, it`s guys like you who tick me off!!!! You don`t Know what fishing is? It`s about personal goals. I know him personaly. He fishes for the love of the sport. Not for anything else. This site is for fisherman(unlike your-self)to show there catch and help others to maybe do better. All you want to do is to run your mouth. All the places we go are plublic waters. You need to not come to this site and say something about someone you don`t even know. good luck in you so called life.


----------



## ragetail (Feb 8, 2009)

bassnbuzz said:


> all i can say is big mouths cause alot of unnecessary fishing pressure all do to self gain for guide service, the locals have seen what you have and are doing.


to bassnbuzz:Yeah. In Mr. Jignpig's defense he's not ratting out any small honeyholes that only a few people know about. Burr Oak is a big lake that can take pressure, get over it. Don't act like it's yours and the locals' big secret. Plus, there's probably plenty of tournaments there that put a lot more pressure on this lake than this one man jignpig. Although, he can catch the poundage of 2 or three guys or more. This 5 pounder was also released to be caught again by you or the locals. The fact is, you could learn a lot from him. So cut the whining: Go to jignpig.net media page and try to appreciate the accomplishments throughout the life of 1 man. A non-pro, one who doesn't compete, and one who loves the wonderfull species of Bass.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Bassnbuzz, I think you opened your big mouth! 

Originally Posted by bassnbuzz topic was about BURR OAK




> it is still a big big bass lake this time of year i am hoping to catch the state record out of this lake my buddy has caught a 8 and a 9 out of this lake last year and i am tring to beat that this year as far as the horse trails i only know of the one area above the beach


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish bud, seems like your having alot of great luck this year. Good luck on your future fishing outings!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Great fish and you are having a great fishing year just year keep it up. I've fished Burr Oak about 15 times from the bank while I'm at school down here and i've tried just about everything but have only managed a few 12" bass out of there. Looks like a great great place to fish from a boat from at least what I have seen from the shore and maps.

I'm used to fishing private ponds back home and have had to take a way different approach and learn a lot more different tactics in order to catch public water bass... and small public water bass at that lol. I have to say though man you do one hell of a job. I like to see that the pigs are definitely out there and you do that...so keep posting those pics it gives us other guys some definite drive.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

bassnbuzz said:


> all i can say is big mouths cause alot of unnecessary fishing pressure all do to self gain for guide service, the locals have seen what you have and are doing.


Thanks for adding such a positive comment to an otherwise great post. 

He has every right to catch fish from public water and let the entire world know if he wishes. Guys that know how to catch fish like that are few and far between. Are you seriously worried that some no-talent lurker is going to read his post, go to Burr Oak and catch a half dozen 5lbers? Seriously dude.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

bassnbuzz said:


> all i can say is big mouths cause alot of unnecessary fishing pressure all do to self gain for guide service, the locals have seen what you have and are doing.


Yea, you better watch out for those locals. They might surround you in their pontoon boats, and throw their empty beer cans and cigarette butts at you! You should know better! LOL. Seriously JignPig, if you get people to come to Burr Oak to fish, it would be one of the best things to happen to that area. As economically depressed as the area is, any extra cash coming into it would be a blessing, just don't expect all the locals to be smart enough to realize it. So, in that light, bassnbuzz is right, there are real 8 and 9 lb'ers in that lake. I've seen some on spawn beds that I say will EASILY go over 10. Half the problem with the "locals" there is if they caught a 5lb'er, or anything else they catch for that matter, will most likely go swimming in Lake Crisco, no matter how big, small or what it is. I've seen them do it.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Wiper Swiper said:


> with out the grade school banter of being branded a "hater."


Lighten up man. It's a lyric from a stupid song, and sometimes grade school banter is fun. Next time I'll go into a diatribe, put some bold type in my post and make a poor comparison to first amendment rights that make a minor issue seem far more important than it is. Oh wait, that's been done.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Went right over yer head...eh?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Hold on just a minute fellas...
> Now I don't see anything wrong with this particular report considering the size of the lake it's about.


Then why are you stirring the pot, per usual?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

First off, awesome bass! 

Secondly, I think the whole notion that fishing pressure explodes because of something like this is a joke. I posted photos of some good bass I caught while fly fishing at Lake Snowden maybe 2 weeks ago. You know what I saw when I went back after that? No change. If anything, fewer people. Even if I did see more people, who is to say that I was the cause? I notice numbers of folks fishing when I go, I do take note of that. Only one time were there lots of people there fishing, and it was a Sunday afternoon with 80 degree, sunny weather. It wasn't someone posting photos of fish from there, it was the fair weather anglers and weekend warriors coming out to enjoy a great day. 

I think if you are worried about pressure from the public, you shouldn't be fishing public waters. Everyone has a right to them, and not just fishermen. If I am fishing the Ohio River and pleasure boater comes sailing past me causing a lot of wake, I can get mad, but what's the point? He/she has as much right to use that river as I do.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

No pot stirring involved, hawk. My thoughts are what they are and I have every right to express them within the rules of this forum. If you're out of your comfort zone then ignore them. If you politely disagree, then say so. It's not any more complicated than that.

Too many folks believe that this site is only for "atta boys" and self congratulations. How boring. My apologizies for attempting to fish in deeper water.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"Secondly, I think the whole notion that fishing pressure explodes because of something like this is a joke."*

Cream, this particular post may not. But, publicity does increase pressure on fragile lotic resources and smaller impoundments that can't take it. I say this with first hand knowledge. The best fisherman I know are VERY careful about posting details for good reason.  It's just something that folks need to consider instead of dismissing as _"a joke."_

It's not.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Man, I love how one 5lb fish can get everyone so bent out of shape. First off, I agree that it was unnecessary for bassnbuzz or whoever it was to say anything about it, its not like jignpig was giving out any locations at all. I know some guys that have great spots on reservoirs that the all-knowing locals dont know about. But most importantly, guys, who cares really. We're doing exactly what bassnbuzz wants us to do, starting arguments about who's right and who's wrong. He's probably getting a kick out of it. 

With that said, great bass by a great angler.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

After reading this I'm heading to Burr Oak for some big bass and I'm tellin all my freinds about it too.....



Just kidding. Good times. Great Fish.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

another nice fish.
now to those who seem to not understand the purpose of this site,it's not the "supposed" negative effects of posts like the author's that make people leery of making such posts.it's people like you who can only find something negative to say,just to validate your narrow mindedness.

wiper swiper,once again you demonstrate your ability to make something from nothing with your "unique" perspective and analysis.
and your concern for the man's link in his signature is unfounded and actually misguided on your part.it is NOT a violation of site rules.in fact his is only one of many many such signatures.
so if you don't mind,stick to your self appointed "fish police" duties and leave the "moderating" to those of us who actually know what the rules are.
and please use the pm function for any reply to this post,so as to keep this thread from deteriorating any more.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

this was sweet, i love a good contraversy. by the way, caught a 4lber guarding a nest near the beach at burr oak on the 12th. anyone interested in coordinates should pm me. as far as jignpig is concerned, i think what he does on here is exactly what the service provided is for. people who dont have the means or the expererience can get great tips from anglers who know what the hell their doing. if you have a problem with that then why are you a member. player hater.


----------

